# Gourami acting odd



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought 2 forget the specific name but they are orange and when I first put them in the tank all they did was hang out and swim in circles. They hung out by these tall plants that I had, but I removed because they were to much of a hassle, still a beginner. I think they may have attempted to mate but I didn't see any fry or they were eaten. Although now, one usually hangs out around the top, and really does not want to be around the other, they are not aggressive toward each other just usually hang out around different plants. Is this normal or is he/she stressed or something? The other one seems fine.


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

If it's a smaller tank, and the one at the top looks fine, then I'm guessing the other is just more confident & dominant, and probably casually puts him back in his place if he comes too close. Or it could be they've just staked out separate territories. If it's two males that's very common.


----------

